# -Best Bass-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Check out how The Ohio Division of Wildlife rates their best bass lakes.


http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...ecast_largemouthbass/tabid/23057/Default.aspx


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

I would like to see the actual data. Bet it's 95% shock results.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

caesar creek lol... #1 for jet skis n pleasure boats!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Duncan Bay said:


> I would like to see the actual data. Bet it's 95% shock results.


Hey Duncan Bay - You're on to something.

The Division uses data from a variety of involved bass tournament directors throughout the state. And they use their grown rate science from their shock surveys. And they use the size data also from their shock surveys.
So it's kind of a blend of several avenues of information.

I volunteered a few years ago on one of their bass surveys. It was very hard work. And after we accumulated all of our tasks that night. Then the fisheries biologist had to document and record thousands of separate detailed information's on the fish that we collected. They remove a scale from each fish. Record the length and weight. Then at a later time. Put the individual scale under a microscope to find out the growth rate of each fish. 
It was very interesting. And again, it was hard work.


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

66% shock results then. I asked the odnr if data was available for the public to view to back up the results they published.


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

No response from them today, I am optimistic that I will receive the data, but doesn't hurt to ask i guess. I've seen similar reports issued from other states on this topic. I'll post the response if I get it.


----------

